# Fictional heroes with kids



## S.L.F (10 Jul 2008)

Was watching my favourite program of all time Babylon 5 and it occured to me that none of the heroes of the program have any kids.

My first thought was why not?

Then I thought now there's a thread for AAM.

Now they have to be fictional, Elliot Ness is not a fictional Character so he would not count, get it?

Just to start the ball rolling................

Geena Davis in The Long Kiss Goodnight.

Mel Gibson in Mad Max

Mel Gibson in The Patriot

Arnold Swartznigger in Commando

Clint Eastwood in Unforgiven

Sean Connery in the Rock

Burt Lancaster in (I'll get the name later when I return from work)


----------



## S.L.F (10 Jul 2008)

*Fictional heroes in movies who have kids*

Was watching my favourite program of all time Babylon 5 and it occured to me that none of the heroes of the program have any kids.

My first thought was why not?

Then I thought now there's a thread for AAM.

Now they have to be fictional and it has to be a movie, MelGibson in We were Soldiers does not count because its a true story, Elliot Ness is not a fictional Character so he would not count, get it?

Just to start the ball rolling................

Geena Davis in The Long Kiss Goodnight.

Mel Gibson in Mad Max

Mel Gibson in The Patriot

Arnold Swartznigger in Commando

Clint Eastwood in Unforgiven

Sean Connery in the Rock

Burt Lancaster in (I'll get the name later when I return from work)

William Shatner in Star Trek


----------



## MrMan (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Fictional heroes in movies who have kids*

Ellen Ripley in Alien.

Crocodile dundee!

Luke Skywalker in all 6 episodes of Star Wars.


----------



## MrMan (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Fictional heroes in movies who have kids*

Ok just re-read that so discount my three anyways.


----------



## S.L.F (10 Jul 2008)

Hi Mods,

can you delete this thread.

My PC told me AAM was taking too long to respond and so I kept trying to send it and send it.

Anyway you get the idea


----------



## S.L.F (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Fictional heroes in movies who have kids*



MrMan said:


> Ellen Ripley in Alien.
> 
> Crocodile dundee!
> 
> Luke Skywalker in all 6 episodes of Star Wars.



In Alien Signor....Ripley had a monster child (being a father myself I know all about that) so I think this one is kind of up in the air (or even in space).

Darth Vader was a father but not really a hero.

But I do have another one

Sly Stallone in Rocky III (Not really sure if this one counts because its hard to know whether he would be classed as a hero)


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Superman (in Superman Returns)

Indiana Jones (Mutt)

Robocop (before his makeover)

Jack Ryan (main character in Tom Clancy series as played by Alec Baldwin, Harrison Ford, Ben Affleck in The Hunt for Red October, Patriot Games, Clear and Present Danger, The Sum of All Fears etc)


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Unbreakable (Bruce Willis / Samuel Jackson film)

John McClane / Die Hard series (daughter in 4th installment)


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Brendan Frasier / Rachel Weisz in The Mummy series


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Tom Hanks character in 'Saving Private Ryan'?


----------



## PMU (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Fictional heroes in movies who have kids*



S.L.F said:


> Arnold Swartznigger in Commando



 "Swartznigger" ? I think this shows you have a subconscious problem with schwartzs.  You could include the Arnold Schwarzenegger character in ‘True Lies’ and also in ‘Last Action Hero’.  And I suppose the Meryl Streep character in 'Mamma Mia'.


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Fictional heroes in movies who have kids*



PMU said:


> And I suppose the Meryl Streep character in 'Mamma Mia'.


 
I think you're stretching the definition of 'hero' a bit there - next we'll be including the ginger one from sex in the city.


----------



## pc7 (10 Jul 2008)

Jack O'Neill in stargate the series (he's a hero to me!) ah Richard Dean Anderson mhhh


----------



## Complainer (10 Jul 2008)

pc7 said:


> Jack O'Neill in stargate the series (he's a hero to me!) ah Richard Dean Anderson mhhh



Are you Patty or Selma?


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

> Are you Patty or Selma?


 
Homer Simpson in the simpsons film...


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Forrest Gump - I think the boy was his son?


----------



## MrMan (10 Jul 2008)

Will Smith in Pursuit of Happyness (that still stretching the hero bit?)

Brad Pitt in 7 (wife was pregnant)

Maximus - Gladiator.


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Will Smith - Independence Day

Will Smith - I am Legend

Martin Lawrence - Bad Boys & sequel


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Denzel Washington - Crimson Tide


----------



## MrMan (10 Jul 2008)

Tom Cruise - War of the Worlds


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Tom Hanks - Road to Perdition

Tom Hanks - Apollo 13 (although not fiction)


----------



## pc7 (10 Jul 2008)

Complainer said:


> Are you Patty or Selma?


 well I have the MacGuyver series on DVD even the pilot so I'm probably a bit of both without the leg or face stuble!!


----------



## rmelly (10 Jul 2008)

Roy Scheider (Chief Brody) -  Jaws

Thomas Jane - The Punisher

Christian Bale - Equilibrium

Mel Gibson - Ransom

Michael Douglas - Black Rain

Eric Bana - Munich

Dennis Quaid - The Day After Tomorrow

Harrison Ford - The Devil's Own

Harrison Ford - Air Force One

Jeff Bridges - Arlington Road

Will Smith - Enemy of the State

Jodie Foster - Panic Room


----------



## gipimann (11 Jul 2008)

Getting back to where SLF started - no children in Babylon 5, how about Star Trek....

Dr Beverly Crusher (Gates McFadden) in ST - Next Generation (who can forget the "Wonderful" Wesley!)
Worf the Klingon (Michael Dorn) who had a son Alexander

and from my favourite series....

Capt Ben Sisko (Avery Brooks) in ST - Deep Space 9 who had a son (Jake).
Rom the Ferengi ( Max Grodenchik) who had a son (Nog)

(I'll get me anorak!)


----------



## Blossy (11 Jul 2008)

Nemos dad in Finding Nemo....if Simpsons are allowed this is too! 

Brice willis in Armageddon

Hero/ Dad in Apocolypto...(mel Gibsons Apocolypto?? i think thats it anyway)

Uma Thurman in Kill Bill


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2008)

> Fictional heroes with kids


The _Pied Piper_?


----------



## rmelly (11 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The _Pied Piper_?


 
Apparently the story is not entirely fictional and some might argue he was a villain (not villan)


----------



## S.L.F (11 Jul 2008)

I did try to get the title changed to *Fictional heroes in movies who have kids* but for some reason it was left as it was.

............................

I don't remember Arnie having any kids in the Last Action Hero



pc7 said:


> Jack O'Neill in stargate the series (he's a hero to me!) ah Richard Dean Anderson mhhh



It was Kirk Russell in the movie



rmelly said:


> Eric Bana - Munich



Was Munich based on real events



MrMan said:


> Will Smith in Pursuit of Happyness (that still stretching the hero bit?)
> 
> Brad Pitt in 7 (wife was pregnant)



Pursuit of Happiness was based on a true story and Brad Pitt never got to be a dad



ClubMan said:


> The _Pied Piper_?



Don't recall ever seeing a movie with the piped piper



gipimann said:


> Ben Sisko (Avery Brooks) in ST - Deep Space 9 who had a son (Jake).
> Rom the Ferengi ( Max Grodenchik) who had a son (Nog)



DS9 wasn't a movie


----------



## PMU (11 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I don't remember Arnie having any kids in the Last Action Hero


  You're correct. My mistake.  But it was a very confusing film.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Apparently the story is not entirely fictional and some might argue he was a villain (not villan)


Hero. Anti hero. Whatever.



S.L.F said:


> Don't recall ever seeing a movie with the piped piper


Er - the thread title is:


> Fictional heroes with kids


And anyway:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0035189/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069086/

Just because *YOU *have not seen them doesn't render them irrelevant.


----------



## rmelly (12 Jul 2008)

> Hero. Anti hero. Whatever.


 
Sorry, hate to do this but



> Er - the thread title is:
> 
> Quote:
> Fictional heroes with kids


----------



## S.L.F (12 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I did try to get the title changed to *Fictional heroes in movies who have kids* but for some reason it was left as it was.





ClubMan said:


> Just because *YOU *have not seen them doesn't render them irrelevant.



I never said they were irrelevant.

I was going by what I remember from the movies I have seen over the years.

Thank you Clubman for letting me know it exists.
I'll be getting that movie for my son.
If that doesn't frighten him I'll tell him all about our resident bad guy here on AAM.

SLF


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I was going by what I remember from the movies I have seen over the years.


If you are only interested in movies then why didn't you name your thread appropriately?


> If that doesn't frighten him I'll tell him all about our resident bad guy here on AAM.


You mean he doesn't already know that you post here?


----------



## DavyJones (13 Jul 2008)

Will Smith - I am Legend
Arnie - True lies


----------



## rmelly (13 Jul 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Will Smith - I am Legend
> Arnie - True lies


 
both duplicates


----------



## S.L.F (13 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you are only interested in movies then why didn't you name your thread appropriately?



I was in a rush
but as I have said before in a previous post I did try to get the mods to delete the extra thread and keep the one that was more appropriate



ClubMan said:


> You mean he doesn't already know that you post here?



Very witty!
He's only 4 and can't read yet properly
If polls were allowed on AAM my name would not be on the top spot of a badman list, I think that spot has already been taken.


----------



## DavyJones (13 Jul 2008)

The French guy - My Father the hero

 Edward Norton - Red dragon


----------



## S.L.F (13 Jul 2008)

Mr. Incredible and Elasto Girl from The Incredibles


----------



## rmelly (14 Jul 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Edward Norton - Red dragon


 
William Peterson - Manhunter


----------



## DavyJones (14 Jul 2008)

Bruce Willis - The last boy scout


----------



## S.L.F (14 Jul 2008)

Hugo Weaving, Elrond: Lord of the Rings

Samwise at the end of the movie


----------



## rmelly (14 Jul 2008)

Hugh Jackman - Swordfish

Michael Douglas - Falling Down (depends on your take on the film)

Jon Voight - The Champ

Michael Douglas - Don't Say A Word

Al Pacino - Heat (I think it was a step daughter)

Steven Seagal - Out for Justice

Denzel Washington - Fallen

Naomi Watts - The Ring


----------



## Madangan (15 Jul 2008)

The mother in the Terminator movies


----------



## efm (15 Jul 2008)

Madangan said:


> The mother in the Terminator movies


 
Sarah Connor


----------

